# [SOLVED] Acer orbicam won't work



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an Acer Travelmate 6460 with WinXP Pro and a builtin webcam (logitech's orbicam). Acer can't help me because my s/n's worn off the laptop so I can't quote it. Logitech won't help because it's OEM.

Not long ago I got the dreaded 'camera in use by another application' message. (It isn't). Tried uninstalling the software and drivers restarting, downloading new software and reinstalling.

Now I get a new camera visual coming up but it says camera not found or not working. No light comes on and no picture on the screen. There is now no imaging device folder in my device manager (even though I've got a scanner and the laptop's finding that ok).

Just want to be able to use the webcam again.

Hope someone can help.

Thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

have you tried updating the driver? Acer should have a driver for it on thier website you can download and install. I would suggest trying that first.

I also know a few years ago they had problems with ther webcams, and had a software patch that was listed on the models that had the problem, I would look for that also when you are looking for the driver.


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

Well, spent all day trying to find the driver. I find them all over the place but have no idea whether they're the most up to date.

I've installed one 9.4.41082 XPx86 but how would I know if that's the right one? Surely I should be able to see my camera even if there's no driver?


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

PS Just tried pc pitstop driver agent to locate latest driver for it, but it doesn't show up at all - neither as an up to date driver or an out of date one. Like it doesn't exist.


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

Have now uninstalled the driver, rebooted and run PCPitstop Driver Agent which has now found the camera and says the driver is up to date.

Now when I open the camera it opens but then minimises, as though I've plugged something into the usb but then unplugged it again, making the usual ding dong, dong ding sound. Each time you try to open it, it appears momentarily and then disappears again.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

driver is located on acer's website as are all the rest of the drivers for your laptop. click the link to go to there and download the driver.

http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do?...tx1g.c2att92=453&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2054404012

and you won't see the camera if the driver is corrupted or missing, device manager may have it listed as something else or not have a driver for it at all and would have a yellow exclamation mark on it.


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

Camera now showing. Driver agent reckons it has the right driver. There's no exclamation mark next to it.

If I try to open it, it comes on for a fraction of a second and then disappears. The screen is blank. If I click it very fast in succession it toggles between a blank screen with 'reconnect' on it and the 'camera not found or not working' message.

I can't make head or tail of it!

Tried the camera test from scanners and cameras and it said it worked (although the light didn't come on).


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

what software are you trying to access the camera with? the one that came with the laptop or have you tried something like yahoo messenger?


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

I'm just accessing it directly - start, programs, acer orbicam.The software is version 10.4 (newer than the one I had preinstalled I guess) and the driver is 9 point something. I ran logitech's driver detective which said the driver needed updating but as usual, you have to pay a fee to get the licence for the updater software, which seems like a rip off to me! The driver was the newest for XP pro on Acer's website. I wonder whether drivers and software have to be compatible with each other and whether I should install the old original software and try the driver again. Seems retrograde.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

may seem retrograde, but that does have to be done sometimes. But since your only trying with the acer orbicam software, try using something else, most messenger programs now have a video function that will access the webcam.


----------



## Supersadie (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Acer orbicam won't work*

My 14 year old solved it. Just keep pressing the program button until it works! Huh?

Ths did indeed solve the problem. Just don't ask me how!!


----------

